# ***OFFICIAL*** Chris Leben vs Brian Stann Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Chris 'The Crippler' Leben versus Brian 'All American' Stann at UFC 125 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Nothing much to say about this fight . Both are tough as nails and always game i except FOTN nothing less from this 2 . 

Leben by TKO round 3 is my pick .


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Stann by decision.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I see Leben taking this, he has more skill, more experience, and I am sure a better chin.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Stann use to be a banger (Cantwell x 2) then he realized having a game plan was more feasible. I expect Stann to execute a well thought out game plan by the GJ camp picking Leben apart for the whole three rounds. If he strays and decides to throw down it could be a short night. 

Stann by UD!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I dont care who wins as long as its a slugfest , because thats the only reason i watch Leben.

Plus i can see Gomi vs Guida , Diaz vs Kim , Vera Vs Silva actually being quite tactical as well as Maynard vs Edgar so this fight to me is the fun fight which means nothing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stann is a tough fighter, but I think Leben is definitely th better fighter. Leben has much more experience and has fought in much more high profile fights to gain this experience. I think that Stann has a chance to win, but I don't see him with his hand raised at the end of this fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This should never ever be the Co Main Event! :thumbsdown:

Kim vs. Diaz is a top contender battle right now!:thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> This should never ever be the Co Main Event! :thumbsdown:
> 
> Kim vs. Diaz is a top contender battle right now!:thumbsup:



I totally agree, UFC purely did it because they know there going to bang and Kim is going to make there fight a ground war


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Leben takes this via a late tko!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

leben looked ripped


----------



## badboy (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks like a great fight and probably will be. I think Stann takes this with a 3rd round TKO.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I’ve been watching the ufc countdown stuff and I’m working myself up to be an official fanboy of Brian Stann. There is just nothing to *not* like about him. I have a special love for the USMC. I was never in the military but I grew up at the beach where every Marine on the east coast goes for R&R. They taught me how to fight at a very young age. They are absolutely the toughest, meanest, dirtiest and bravest branch of the military.

We called ‘em Jarheads. But only if we wanted to fight. They were always ready.

I can’t help but think that when Brian walks out to that octagon some small part of his mind is going to be thinking “ no snipers, no suicide bombers, THIS IS GONNA BE GREAT!”

WAR CAPTAIN JARHEAD!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Kim vs. Diaz is the actual Co. Main Event!

did I mention this already


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Kim vs. Diaz is the actual Co. Main Event!
> 
> did I mention this already


Yeah and you were wrong then too. This is the fight we'll be talking about tomorrow.

But I do hope kim bitch slaps diaz like he said.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Yeah and you were wrong then too. This is the fight we'll be talking about tomorrow.
> 
> But I do hope kim bitch slaps diaz like he said.


Haha :thumb02: 

Diaz vs. Kim top contender battle for the WW crown!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
Leben vs. Stann no UFC material and Prelim at best..:thumbsdown:

but I know how business works my friend 

I tell ya I couldn't manage a UFC.. if I had to do this stuff.. heart breacking for me


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I have never seen Stann but he looks like a tough dude.

I'm not sold on Leben being a serious contender just yet, I'd love for him to win. I've seen him cripple some fools, but I've also seen him crippled and convulsing.

I'm going to use this fight as my wildcard in my fantasy picks with my crew. Taking stann for the upset.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

now, for the fight of the night....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Stann is being slept on a lot here this is a pretty even fight IMO.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Alright, Chris, please make me happy after the disappointing Vera-Silva.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Leben by KO


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

oldfan said:


> now, for the fight of the night....


Hell yeah!

War Stann!

I strongly dislike Leben, but goddamn he puts on a good show. I guess I wouldn't be too heartbroken if Leben won, if only because it would put him that much closer to another complete embarrassment by Andy.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Leben by TKO in 2nd round please..


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I see this fight going a lot like the Terry Martin vs Chris Leben fight. I think Stann will control the fight for most of the 3 rounds but he'll eventually put Chris into zombie mode and will get knocked out for his efforts. This fight plays straight into Leben's strengths.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is the saddest co-main event. At least it should be exciteing while it lasts.

Would have been nice to at least get someone better than Stann. Leban just beat Sexyama...now he gets Stann?


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Man, Leben looks pretty ripped.

War Leben!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Go I just hate every time Leben fights how they talk about how he has completely revamped not just his training but his entire lifestyle, how he wants to be a role model blah blah blah, Haven't we heard this before? Oh yeah before the DUI, before the steroids.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i have a feeling stan is going to take this fight... notice the weird looking elf guy in his corner.. greg is his name >_>


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW, wtf happened there..


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

yea stann.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow..... can't say I expected that.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

xeberus said:


> i have a feeling stan is going to take this fight... notice the weird looking elf guy in his corner.. greg is his name >_>


raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:

Nostradamus!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks the ref should have stopped that WAY before he did?

Awesome from Stann.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

holy shit, i never thought that would happen


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

YES! YES! YES!

This + Diaz losing makes my night! :thumb02:


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

That was impressive.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

wow, but stann don't impress me nowhere near championship material.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow not just beating Leben but knocking out old iron head and completely dominating the fight.


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

Hell yeah! WAR STANN!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn- great win for Stann really didn't think he would do it. props to him :thumbsup:​


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Gyser said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the ref should have stopped that WAY before he did?
> 
> Awesome from Stann.


Maybe with anybody else except Leben.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I AM SHOCKED. WOW.
Seriously i am speechless, i am a big Leben fan, so it is definately a disappointment, but awesome performance by Stann.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Stann looks really good in MW . got the heaviest hands for sure .


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Gyser said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the ref should have stopped that WAY before he did?
> 
> Awesome from Stann.


It's Leben man, there'd be too many whatifs if he'd have stopped it earlier.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Thought that might happen. Damn Leben is tough though, almost thought he was going to fight through it. Leben is a tough SOB but leaves himself way to open.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmmm...
Looks like Stann can punch his way out of a bug! :sarcastic12:


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

OOOORAH! Devil dog for the win! So glad he won and by TKO none the less!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

The was sexcillent.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

F*ck this sh*t.
If Maynard wins then this is the most disappointing card ever for me.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

He's classy in his win, as well. Good stuff.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess this officially ends any hope Leben had of getting another title shot, he's going to be a gatekeeper/journeyman for the rest of his career. Props to Brian Stann, Marines FTW!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Stann is pure class too.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

That was nuts man...honestly love all of Leben's fights, the guy comes back to life.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

The lean, mean, fighting Marine!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

HAHAHAH this guy can whip your ass in the cage and is a ex marine 

a true badass.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Like I said theres just nothing to not like about this man


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> F*ck this sh*t.
> If Maynard wins then this is the most disappointing card ever for me.


Same here. War Frankie!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

wow that knockdown really was like the franklin/liddell one.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Iuanes said:


> Maybe with anybody else except Leben.





MRBRESK said:


> It's Leben man, there'd be too many whatifs if he'd have stopped it earlier.


Good point fellas.


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

No offence to Stann but Leben is an eejit for taking this fight. He could have hand picked any middleweight after the Akiyama fight and he would have got them. He had nothing to gain from this fight and everything to lose. 

Very impressive performance from Stann but Leben messed up.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hats off to Brian Stann.
What a class act.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Rosenthal is letting fights go on way too long. Letting a fighter continue under such circumstances MIGHT, MIGHT be justifiable in a very high profile title fight, but Leben was clearly out on his feet after each one of Stann's THREE KO strikes. 

I hope this does not become the norm in the UFC. 



Gyser said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the ref should have stopped that WAY before he did?
> 
> Awesome from Stann.


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

The best part is how Leben was bragging about eating Stann's punches before the fight. 

Those were some very pretty combinations by Brian.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

great win for stann, i was very surprised! didnt think he had the brawl to take out leben like that.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Leben doesn't turn down fights.



atm1982 said:


> No offence to Stann but Leben is an eejit for taking this fight. He could have hand picked any middleweight after the Akiyama fight and he would have got them. He had nothing to gain from this fight and everything to lose.
> 
> Very impressive performance from Stann but Leben messed up.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Rosenthal is letting fights go on way too long. Letting a fighter continue under such circumstances MIGHT, MIGHT be justifiable in a very high profile title fight, but Leben was clearly out on his feet after each one of Stann's THREE KO strikes.
> 
> I hope this does not become the norm in the UFC.


nah. he let it go exactly as long as it needed to. unfair to leben to stop it any earlier imo, and i bet he'd agree.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

El Matador said:


> The best part is how Leben was bragging about eating Stann's punches before the fight.
> 
> Those were some very pretty combinations by Brian.


Reminds me of pre Leben vs Andy Silva.

Stann should get Marquardt or Palhares after this, boost him into contender status. I don't think he'd have a chance against either though.


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> Reminds me of pre Leben vs Andy Silva.
> 
> Stann should get Marquardt or Palhares after this, boost him into contender status. I don't think he'd have a chance against either though.



Haha yes, I knew this felt like deja-vu. 

I'd rather see him put up against Nate, He has a better chance against him than against the limb removal machine that Tree Stump is.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

haha mrsfan just said "when phil baroni and chris leben both get theis asses kicked it's the best ufc ever"

then she went to bed. I want to go with her


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stann beat the crap out of Leben. Leben relies way too much on his chin. So much so that he really never defends anything while standing. That is Chris Leben though.

Stann looked great. Good solid punches, good combinations, awesome killer instinct.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Brian Stann looked good at this weight. At 205, he was wooden. At 185, he moved.

Better, he made his points with humility.

"Hopefully I've fulfilled my quota of wrestlers"

BUt.... Wanderlei!?!? _Wanting_ to fight Wanderlei? Okay, why not Freddie Kruger? Losing via decapitation is ... Well, of course Stann plans to win, but the WAY you lose to Wanderlei ......


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HellRazor said:


> Brian Stann looked good at this weight. At 205, he was wooden. At 185, he moved.
> 
> Better, he made his points with humility.
> 
> ...


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

that was a very impressive win for sure, but i think a huge factor in this fight was the size differential. I never realised he'd be that much bigger than Leben.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man Leben is one tough SOB. He got rocked so many times, but yet was still fighting. 

Great win for the MARINE!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just watched it again and I'm 99% sure Leben tapped.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Sucks for these smaller guys when they fight these LHW material who can cut weight like a mother. Not to take anything away from Stann, but the size difference was very noticable, and you could see it in how he controlled Leben in the clinch.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

HellRazor said:


> Brian Stann looked good at this weight. At 205, he was wooden. At 185, he moved.
> 
> Better, he made his points with humility.
> 
> ...


Stan will destroy wanderlei


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Leben got beat up the whole fight but the commentators kept saying that slugging it out is a bad strat for stann. They were wrong.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't think Stann would actually knock Leben senseless, but the fact that he outclassed him standing didn't really surprise me at all because quite frankly Leben's standup sucks. Always has, always will and it's all due to his chin that he thinks is made out of titanium.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I really don't like Stann, really don't like Leben, and really enjoyed them punching each other in the head. I wouldn't mind him fighting Wandy even though he probably doesn't deserve to. at least I have a routing interest in that fight since Wandy is a likable douche these days.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

El Matador said:


> The best part is how Leben was bragging about eating Stann's punches before the fight.
> 
> Those were some very pretty combinations by Brian.





MRBRESK said:


> Reminds me of pre Leben vs Andy Silva.
> 
> Stann should get Marquardt or Palhares after this, boost him into contender status. I don't think he'd have a chance against either though.


No doubt! If I were fighting in the UFC, and the camera was placed in front of me, the first thing I'd say is : "Without question, this guy is going to land some good combinations on me... boy I sure hope I can take it, and I'm going to do my very best to win this fine sporting competition." 

You people really need to stop judging fighters by the black and white comentary at the beginning of each event... that moment is the closest thing the UFC has to the WWE.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Rosenthal is letting fights go on way too long. Letting a fighter continue under such circumstances MIGHT, MIGHT be justifiable in a very high profile title fight, but Leben was clearly out on his feet after each one of Stann's THREE KO strikes.
> 
> I hope this does not become the norm in the UFC.


With a fighter known for taking brutal abuse, How could he not let it go like he did? He gave Leben plenty of opportunity mainly because its Leben.

I didn't think Stann would win, I really didnt think he had that kind of power. I dont know why I thought that seeing as his first 6 fights he finished in the first round. Ive just been brainwashed that UFC is leaps and bounds above every other Venue. A few fights recently have proved that wrong. (Edit: Not to say I dont think UFC has some of the best fighters out there, but UFC fighters are not invincible.)

Glad to see Stann looking good in the UFC.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rosenthal stopped it when Leben tapped


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

AAARGH!! I am pissed that Leben lost in that fashion. He is a great guy and puts on entertaining fights.

With that said, I have nothing against Stann and his victory is not a fluke. He has some talent, that's for sure. The only thing I really have against him is the tattoo on his back by the, AMAZINGLY overrated, band Slipknot...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

oldfan said:


> haha mrsfan just said "when phil baroni and chris leben both get theis asses kicked it's the best ufc ever"
> 
> then she went to bed. I want to go with her


Bet you're happy you didn't now huh!?


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

very impressive win for Stann, plus we have matching slipknot tattoo's!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hellholming said:


> AAARGH!! I am pissed that Leben lost in that fashion. He is a great guy and puts on entertaining fights.
> 
> With that said, I have nothing against Stann and his victory is not a fluke. He has some talent, that's for sure. The only thing I really have against him is the tattoo on his back by the, AMAZINGLY overrated, band Slipknot...


He does? They may or may not be overrated but Slipknot is still awesome.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Rauno said:


> He does? They may or may not be overrated but Slipknot is still awesome.


nothing personal, but I won't take musical advice from a guy with Kanye West in his sig.  

anyway.... I'm just messing with ya, to each his own!


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

hellholming said:


> AAARGH!! I am pissed that Leben lost in that fashion. He is a great guy and puts on entertaining fights.
> 
> With that said, I have nothing against Stann and his victory is not a fluke. He has some talent, that's for sure. The only thing I really have against him is the tattoo on his back by the, AMAZINGLY overrated, band Slipknot...


I suggest you get ahold of the new sicnesses dvd to see that amazingly overrated band slipknot put on one of the top 5 best live acts in the world in front of 80,000 people.

I love thrash/grindcore/noise and the likes of which you've probably never even heard of. that doesn't mean I'm going to hate on one of the better accessible metal acts we've seen in the past 10 years.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> I suggest you get ahold of the new sicnesses dvd to see that amazingly overrated band slipknot put on one of the top 5 best live acts in the world in front of 80,000 people.


alright, I will. 

I like the first two Slipknot albums. I just think that they're overrated by the mainstream media. That's all.




sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> I love thrash/grindcore/noise and the likes of which you've probably never even heard of.


are you sure?  are you REALLY sure? ... and if you are, it's not a contest. And this is the wrong board for music talk.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey hellion, good to see someone who can deal with a bit of friendly banter! We'll have to test our knowledge in PM sometime, but I've never lost that battle. I make so called metalheads bow down to the extreme music I get into.

I'll hit you up with some positive rep next time I'm on a computer, the iPhone won't let me do it for some lame reason.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Whitehorizon said:


> With a fighter known for taking brutal abuse, How could he not let it go like he did? He gave Leben plenty of opportunity mainly because its Leben.
> 
> I didn't think Stann would win, I really didnt think he had that kind of power. I dont know why I thought that seeing as his first 6 fights he finished in the first round. Ive just been brainwashed that UFC is leaps and bounds above every other Venue. A few fights recently have proved that wrong. (Edit: Not to say I dont think UFC has some of the best fighters out there, but UFC fighters are not invincible.)
> 
> Glad to see Stann looking good in the UFC.


Actually you're not the only one who thought that too...hehe. It was a coin toss for me leaning towards Leben. It's the fact that he's part of the Jackson camp. His arsenal has improved leaps in bound and his game planning. He was very raw before going in there with a "Rambo" mentality. That Brian Stann most likely would have been sent to an R&R facility had he showed up to fight against "The Crippler" last night. He showed great movement and clocked Leben as he was waddling his way in. 

Mind you though he's a 205er fighting in 185 which means he retains essentially the same amount of power, but is a lot quicker now. Sadly the same can't be said about Bisping. His punching power remained the same. Something else that's even more interesting is when Anderson Silva moves up to 205 his power increases tremendously. He seems 1/2 a step slower, but he's got rocket packed punches guided with GPS still.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Still don't get why I actually picked Leben here.. :confused02:

Well, great win for Stann :thumbsup: He's really a warrior^^


----------

